# Frank Kelly Freas RIP



## David Stewart (Jan 3, 2005)

Locus (http://www.locusmag.com)and Sci Fi Wire (http://wire.scifi.com) are both reporting the death yesterday of SF Artist and ten-times Hugo Award winner, Frank Kelly Freas.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh, dear. That is sad. I wondered why I didn't see him at LosCon over this past Thanksgiving weekend. Apparently he had been ill for awhile?

Just as a bit of trivia, gleaned from his obituary notices: he will be buried this afternoon in the same cemetery where my father, grandmother and grandfather, and several other relatives are. It is a beautiful setting, nestled up against the Santa Susana Mountains, in the far northwest corner of the San Fernando Valley in southern California.


----------



## fiona (Jan 3, 2005)

Often those who work in the realm of science fiction and fantasy get so marginalized that even those who are very well known don't get eulogized in the mainstream press.  Not so, apparently, with Frank Kelly Freas, whose obituary appears online on CNN's website.  This, of course, probably has a lot more to do with the fact that he also did work for Mad Magazine and did the cover art for a Queen album.  But if you click over to the article, you'll find that his science fiction work is also highlighted.

It's about time.

littlemissattitude at the library.


----------

